# I Finished the Raleigh



## Richardnew (May 10, 2014)

It's done. It only took a year. I've ridden it about 10 miles. It needs a little more adjustment to the shifters. I'm also getting use to the down tube shifters. 








Richard Newton
Bike Restoration Blog


----------



## Duchess (May 10, 2014)

That is a beautiful blue! Are the downtube shifters on backwards or do they not have the pockets for the cable ends?


----------



## Richardnew (May 24, 2014)

That's a really good question. I have no answer. This is the way my shop installed them and they used all the parts I gave them. Anyone have a suggestion here?

Richard Newton
Bike Restoration Blog


----------



## Richardnew (May 24, 2014)

I paid $35 for this bike. Now that it's done I totaled my bills. They cam to $1,155. I'm really upside down in this restoration but that's no surprise. 

Richard Newton


----------



## filmonger (May 24, 2014)

Awww - its very nicely done and you should be proud! Who cares about the cost - you now know your bike inside and out! Well done!


----------



## Duchess (May 24, 2014)

None of my bikes are worth what I put into them except MAYBE the Iver Johnson, but I figure I'd have to modify any new bike of comparable value to really make it mine and that would be a more costly option. I'm paying for the enjoyment of planning, building, and riding a unique bike that even non-bike people seem to appreciate. I've also taught myself some paint lessons, decals, leather working, metal working, a little additional wood working, and parts fabrication along the way. It's hobby, exercise, expression, pride of doing something yourself, and various craft classes all in one. It becomes a pretty good deal when I justify it that way! You've got a beautiful bike and the value is in what it is worth to you, not some theoretical next owner or what some judgmental person who probably has more expensive, self-destructive hobbies thinks.


----------



## Richardnew (May 24, 2014)

I've done this often enough with cars that being upside down is no surprise. The good thing about bikes it that you can do almost all of the work yourself - which is the really fun part. 

The Raleigh is as close to an accurate restoration as I intend to do. The Vitus 979 is going to be restored period correct - but not to original. One reason is that with the Vitus I'm starting with a bare frame. With the Raleigh I began with an intact bike. Big difference.

One recommendation that applies to both cars and bikes is to start with an intact one. After you gain some experience you can work on a partial bike, or one that comes home in boxes. Just don't do it as your first project. 

With the Raleigh I simply took it apart and put it back together. In some cases I replaced a few parts with identical parts what were in better condition. The best example is the shifter assembly. You have to love eBay for vintage bike parts. 

Richard Newton


----------

